# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 9] Multithreading

## Thorben

Bonjour  tous,

Je voudrais savoir s'il y en a parmi qui sont familiers avec multithreading dans PB 9 ?

Je voudrais pouvoir lancer un nvo qui fera un long query dans la base de donnes pendant que le process principal continue son boulot  lui.

J'ai trouv que je dois utiliser les fonctions SharedObjectRegister, SharedObjectGet et SharedObjectUnregister mais pour le moment je n'arrive pas  rcuperer le rsultat de la recherche et pouvoir en disposer dans mon process principal.

Merci d'avance de votre aide, elle me sera prcieuse.  ::roll:: 
Thorben

----------


## niocco

j'qi trouve ca en faisant des recherches sur des menus dynamiques... 

http://eric.aling.tripod.com/PB/tips/pbtip25.htm

en esperant que ca t'aidera

----------

